# Printing on site - what do you use??



## wanderinggypsy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have been asked to set up for a local Easter event and provide on site portraits of kids in front of a cutesy Easter backdrop with bunnies and whatnot. The idea is, they want me to offer a 5x7 print right then and there. I was wondering, what kind of printer am I going to need to do this? How much is it going to cost me? I've never printed my own stuff before for any reason - I order prints from a place that provides quality I am happy with. I suppose for a cutesy Easter pic the quality doesn't have to match what I produce for say a formal family portrait, but I would like something passable at the very least.

Opinions, please!!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ericANDamanda (Mar 1, 2011)

I would give these a look.  I'm assuming you want to print on a budget. 

The first one here looks to be the best but doesn't come with a high speed USB cable, so keep that in mind.

The second is a bit more money but about the same,
and the third is HP which i've had great luck with.  

Check it out!



Amazon.com: Canon Pixma mini320 Compact Photo Inkjet Printer (2172B002): Electronics

Amazon.com: Canon SELPHY CP800 Black Compact Photo Printer (4350B001): Electronics

Amazon.com: HP Photosmart 475 Compact Photo Printer (Q7011A#ABA): Electronics

Hope this helps!!!

Blessings,

Eric & Amanda
Eric And Amanda | International Destination Wedding Photography Team | Luxury Creative Wedding Photography Packages | Affordable Wedding Photography World Wide - Home


----------

